# SD card Haltbarkeit als Backup-Medium



## Gast170816 (16. August 2016)

Hallo,

wie lang hält wohl ungefahr eine SD card?
Man rechnet das wohl nach (ner Million) Schreibvorgängen.

Aber wenn man im Prinzip nur einmal was als Backup drauf schreibt?
10 Jahre, 30? Oder viel viel kürzer?

(Würde meine Daten nämlich gern so Jahres oder projektweise sortieren, statt alles auf einer Festplatte.)


----------



## SpiceLab (16. August 2016)

Fantasmo hat gesagt.:


> Aber wenn man im Prinzip nur einmal was als Backup drauf schreibt?
> 10 Jahre, 30? Oder viel viel kürzer?


Interessanter ist die Frage, ob die verwendete SD-Card in der Zukunft hardwaretechnisch kompatibel bleiben wird 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/SD-Karte#Kompatibilit.C3.A4t

Persönlich pflege ich Backups niemals auf einem einzigen Medium, sondern auf mehreren unterschiedlichen Medien (serverseitige Speicherung, externe Festplatte, DVD, ...), um für einen möglichen Worst-Case gewappnet zu sein


----------



## Gast170816 (16. August 2016)

Und ein USB-Stick?! Aber ist dann von der Kompatibilitätsfrage wohl das selbe?!
Ja mehrere Medien ist schon besser... vielleicht nehme ich mal noch DVDs. Mir gefällt der Gedanke das in kleinen Abschnitten von Medien zu haben und nicht (nur) auf einer Festplatte (obwohl ichs dann doch auch da einfach mal noch mit draufschmeiß).

PS: Gibts eigentlich noch VHS-Recorder? Letztens gabs im Supermarkt VHS-Kassetten zu kaufen...fand ich ziemlich "antik" B-)


----------



## SpiceLab (16. August 2016)

'Nen USB-Stick nutze ich persönlich nur als portables Speichermedium von A nach B, wenn's mal per Email-Anhang zu umständlich / groß wird 

VHS? Ouch... meinen Rekorder hab ich im letzten Jahrtausend entsorgt, und mit ihm auch gleich das Kassettenarchiv, um Platz zu schaffen 

Heutzutage lebe YouTube hoch


----------



## sheel (16. August 2016)

Zu den VHS: ab vor kurzem gelesen, dass auch die letzte Firma die Produktion eingestellt hat. Weiß nur nicht mehr, obs da um Kassetten, Geräte, oder beides ging.


----------



## SpiceLab (16. August 2016)

sheel hat gesagt.:


> Zu den VHS: ab vor kurzem gelesen, dass auch die letzte Firma die Produktion eingestellt hat. Weiß nur nicht mehr, obs da um Kassetten, Geräte, oder beides ging.


Zumindest bei Amazon gibt's nur noch gebrauchte Geräte 

Weiter hab ich jetzt auf die Schnelle nicht recherchiert


----------



## Bratkartoffel (16. August 2016)

Hi,

persönlich würde ich von Backups auf USB-Sticks und SD-Karten abraten, sofern du eines der beiden verwendest. Ich würde eher externe Festplatten (2, gespiegelt) verwenden, hier ist ein Ausfall beider gleichzeitig sehr unwahrscheinlich. Ausserdem befinden sich in den externen Festplatten normale 2,5 oder 3,5" Platten mit SATA Anschluss, dieser wird imho nicht so schnell vom Markt verschwinden. Bei Festplatten ist ausserdem die längere Lagerung schon hinreichend untersucht worden. Hier sollte Google ein paar Artikel zu dem Thema finden.

Bei USB geht die Entwicklung ziemlich schnell, bis jetzt sind aber alle Sticks aufwärtskompatibel. Ob und wann diese Kompatibilität fallen gelassen wird weiss ich nicht, aber da der erst USB-Standard schon relativ alt ist und es auch Alternativen gibt die im Kommen sind (Thunderbolt) könnte es auch sein, dass wir in 10 Jahren schon kein USB mehr verwenden.
Die SD-Karten, hier sehe ich das ganze noch kritischer. Es gibt X Standards, Grössen, Geschwindigkeiten. Schau dir mal so einen "Universal-Leser" an, der hat ja jetzt schon um die 10 verschiedenen Slots. Das ganze wird sicherlich nicht einfacher, welche davon aussterben lässt sich auch schwer schätzen.

Grüsse,
BK

// Edit: Hier noch ein paar Links mit weiteren Infos:
http://superuser.com/a/312764/129116
http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/hard-drives-ssds-flash-drives-how-long-will-your-storage-media-last/
http://lifehacker.com/how-long-will-my-hard-drives-really-last-1700405627
http://lifehacker.com/5904275/whats-the-best-way-to-back-up-my-data-for-the-long-haul


----------



## SpiceLab (16. August 2016)

@Bratkartoffel Super auf den Punkt gebracht


----------

